# Poll: LOVE TRIANGLE LOCKED UP - RIGHT OR WRONG



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

*Kiwi locked up - wrong or right?*

As a fellow New Zealander, I feel for this guy. He's not in a good position. And his family must be so confused back in NZ where if your safety is threatened you call the police. You certainly don't end up in jail as a result, but then again was he being a bit niaeve? He knew he was in a muslim country and what's tolerated - guess it's a hard call when you've got a knife coming at you.

NZ HERALD: A New Zealand man has been locked up by Dubai police after he called them to control a former girlfriend armed with a knife.

The jilted woman allegedly took revenge by wrecking the New Zealand man's apartment and threatening him with a knife when she caught him having sex with his new girlfriend, the Gulf News website reported.

The Brazilian former girlfriend caught the unidentified New Zealander in bed with his new British girlfriend on the same day he broke up with her.

The Brazilian, 24, went to the man's home early in the morning and wrecked the house with a kitchen knife, the police said.

She then allegedly attempted to attack the New Zealander and his new girlfriend with the knife.

The man called police, who arrested everyone and locked them up in Bur Dubai police station - with the two women in the same cell.

Police said the case had been transferred to the public prosecutor for further investigation.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lol, oh this is just too funny. he deserves it, what a scumbag. he was probably already cheating on her before the breakup.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why do people come here, and forget they are in a middle eastern country? He was probly cheating on the girl so in that regard, he is getting what is coming to him but it still just amazes me that people could be so dumb to call the police in a situation like this when you know you will yourself go to jail and probly for a number of months, be deported and lose everything you have here as well!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you Jinx. My thoughts exactly. The fact that they were all breaking various laws here, on top of the guy being a POS for cheating, well thats just the cherry on top.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantastic. Clearly the guy made a massive mistake... by not changing the locks...


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

So the moral of the story is, when in Rome do as the Romans do? Agreed Jinx
Or cheating is wrong?
Or revenge is not what it use to be?

Lol, have to agree with NightShadow it is kind of funny to call it in and then be staring at both of these women in the same cell. 
I have been reading a lot of such like stories in blogs and forums, is it a new trend I am missing or sneaky season?
Take care guys, you should at least alow time for rebound with the ex before moving on,lols!!!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

m a s said:


> As a fellow New Zealander, I feel for this guy. He's not in a good position. And his family must be so confused back in NZ where if your safety is threatened you call the police. You certainly don't end up in jail as a result, but then again was he being a bit niaeve? He knew he was in a muslim country and what's tolerated - guess it's a hard call when you've got a knife coming at you.
> 
> NZ HERALD: A New Zealand man has been locked up by Dubai police after he called them to control a former girlfriend armed with a knife.
> 
> ...


i bet he's "happily" married back in nz and has a brood of kids.

the moral: don't mess up with latin women, they're on a short fuse


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Both women are also in jail....

-


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thems the breaks! Now he can get some man-love in jail as well. The law is the law here, he essentially admitted to sleeping with two women out of wedlock so everyone gets charged with something


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No sympathy (apart from maybe a little for gf #2), there's been enough press about what happens here, why oh why do certain people think they're above the law.

1-6 months and deportation. 

Each.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Made it to the Mail - the Dubai hating UK paper

Briton Danielle Spencer held in Dubai after lover's ex 'finds them in bed' | Mail Online


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No sympathy (apart from maybe a little for gf #2),


why gf no. 2? what about gf no.1? she probably had feelings for the cheating son of a ***** to react that way!

i wouldn't throw the women in jail. i'm sure he lied to both of them. 

i'm also certain that dubai has the highest quota of "single," "separated," "divorced," and "widowed" men in the region, if not in the world...

i have no sympathy for him, and it's good he's in jail. next time any man wants a quick roll between the sheets, he should make sure the partner has the... what do they call it in dubai?... oh, yes! _open-mindedness _ and _decency_ to leave in the morning without causing the "poor guy" a headache.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well woman #2 may or may not have known this guy had been dating. May not have known when the two broke up, etc.... All circumstantial really but according to that link Andy posted, they've all lived here for quite some time so should know the consequences.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Purely because she'd been in a relationship with him for a while, whilst I agree the man is scum - you only need to look at his pic on the mail's site to see that - she (gf1) should have known what she was doing all the time, as for gf2, she's been there for 5+ years, obviously in that time has had "experience" get's off with some bloke, goes back to his place 30 mins later some crazy woman ripping the place to shreds?

Scary!

Not what you'd expect really, but Dubai does bring out the worst in so many people....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cami said:


> why gf no. 2? what about gf no.1? she probably had feelings for the cheating son of a ***** to react that way!
> 
> i wouldn't throw the women in jail. i'm sure he lied to both of them.
> 
> ...


It was GF#1's rather psychotic behaviour that led to the police being called. If she's just slapped him and walked out then none of them would be in prison right now. Sure the guy may well be an <insert suitable word> but they should have known that they were breaking the law and what could happen if the police became involved.

None of them will come out of this well.
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Cami, the fact that he lied / cheated is a moot point. I already said I think hes a scumbag for that. That being said however, they still had sex illegally in Dubai without being married and that's why they are being held. 

The only thing I ever wonder is... do you think they (nationals here) know about the birds and the bees? lol. Reminds me of when my mom used to cover my eyes as a little kid if a sex scene appeared on the television. Now Im starting to wonder if they cut out scenes of animals procreating on Animal Planet as well.... haha, sorry, I just find this extremely hilarious.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It was GF#1's rather psychotic behaviour that led to the police being called. If she's just slapped him and walked out then none of them would be in prison right now. Sure the guy may well be an <insert suitable word> but they should have known that they were breaking the law and what could happen if the police became involved.
> 
> None of them will come out of this well.
> -


would you walk in, see your husband/boyfriend/significant other with another woman in bed, walk calmly towards him, slap him, give him the look, and walk out?

good for you if the answer is yes.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cami said:


> would you walk in, see your husband/boyfriend/significant other with another woman in bed, walk calmly towards him, slap him, give him the look, and walk out?
> 
> good for you if the answer is yes.


1. This isn't about me.
2. The newspapers are saying he has 'finished with' GF1. It wasn't as if they were married
3. This is the UAE. Everyone knows the law and the consequences. 

It really doesn't matter whether anyone condones or condems anyone's actions, or whether the law good/bad/indifferent. The law is clear and calling the police in the circumstances was an invitation to be arrested. 
-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

How do we know he lied and cheated?

There are plenty of women out there who go into denial when they get dumped, she could be one of those, especially if she thought it was ok to let herself into his apartment uninvited.

He wouldn't be the first person in the world to come out of a relationship, then go out the next day to drown his sorrows or put the break up out of his mind and meet someone and have rebound sex.

Of course, it's still illegal...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I do find it amusing that everyone loves an illicit sex story in your town, yet when it comes down to the real things that matter (worker representation/salaries not being paid/welfare issues etc.), posters would rather spend a fortune at (for example) Bar 44 than give their beer money to a proper cause, be it an animal or human charity...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I do find it amusing that everyone loves an illicit sex story in your town, yet when it comes down to the real things that matter (worker representation/salaries not being paid/welfare issues etc.), posters would rather spend a fortune at (for example) Bar 44 than give their beer money to a proper cause, be it an animal or human charity...


SOME posters AC. We really don't know what posters donate to charity, although from experience I have to say that many people simply don't seem to care about those less fortunate than themselves. Lip service is not enough.

The international press finds this current story far more 'sexy' than those of down-trodden, poorly-paid employee who have no rights. 

-


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

....lol ! its funny both women in same cell.......she had his key and he dint change his lock!....well may be he was taking revenge on her! sleeping with another woman.......

either ways they all broke law......


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> How do we know he lied and cheated?
> 
> There are plenty of women out there who go into denial when they get dumped, she could be one of those, especially if she thought it was ok to let herself into his apartment uninvited.
> 
> ...


quoting from the OP:

_The jilted woman allegedly took revenge by wrecking the New Zealand man's apartment and threatening him with a knife when she caught him having sex with his new girlfriend, the Gulf News website reported.

The Brazilian former girlfriend caught the unidentified New Zealander in bed with his new British girlfriend on the same day he broke up with her._

1. she had keys to his apartment, didnt't she? maybe she had things in his place then? so i don't think he dumped her without taking his keys back. that would be really stupid, even for a man.

2. "on the same day he broke up with her" wouldn't exactly agree with all that "next day sorrow sex" thingie.

but hey, you may be right, gavtek... who knows what's going on in people's minds...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I may not be right, but at the moment, no-one really knows the truth other than those directly involved. Criminals are entitled to a fair trial, men should be too


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonder whether she's doing this as an undercover reporter for ARN...

Linkedin



> News Reporter
> ARN News Centre
> (Broadcast Media industry)
> October 2009 — Present (1 year 4 months)
> ...


Would help if the poor girl could spell business...


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

More hypocrisy in islam: The sex trade thrives in Dubai


so wht do guys have to say now!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

samfurah said:


> More hypocrisy in islam: The sex trade thrives in Dubai
> 
> 
> so wht do guys have to say now!


I think this article has been discussed before and what has this got to do with the lady trashing her ex-boyfriend's apartment and them ending up in jail anyway?

I'm sure the police were frustrated with the kicking and screaming between all three of them so they decided to lock them up. Something tells me that if at least one of them had acted civilised, they would've got off easy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

samfurah said:


> More hypocrisy in islam: The sex trade thrives in Dubai
> 
> 
> so wht do guys have to say now!


And your point is what precisely? Where is the correlation?


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

OK then everyone. Let's see how the expat community in the UAE votes on this case, which seems to keep reoccuring despite the publicity it gets. Is the NZ Mum right and has this been blown out of proportion, or do the trio deserve whatever UAE punishment they get, if any?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is where that little line that posters always reply to when people are asking if they can have a gf, stay over at a gf, blah blah... 

As long as you do not draw attention and do not get yourself in trouble, it will not be an issue. 

 This would be when it becomes an issue!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

More hypocrisy in islam: The sex trade thrives in Dubai

my point is! reading this article its clear that sex is for sale in every bar in Dubai so why make fuss about couple having sex in their appartment...i dont favour sex out of wed lock but when same crime happening in same city why some are punished ,while others are overlooked. why cant official raid every Bar in Dubai ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So much here doesnt make sense... 

 If we dont like it, we can leave  That is the saying I do believe. ​


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I bet they are all getting deported at the end.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I bet they are all getting deported at the end.


I would have to agree, the government can't be seeing to be going soft on such heinous acts!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

According to the Mail, she's also an ex lap dancer from Spearmint Rhino!!!

Does it get any better???

TV's Robert Lindsay: I ran up a £1,600 bill at a lapdancing club and my wife doesn't mind | Mail Online


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

well! her beign a lap dancer in Uk will not be considered in Dubai court..Dubai court will only see about abusive to UAE laws.............but this will definetly make headlines- selling news!


----------



## samd219 (Jan 21, 2011)

They have to be locked up if the p 0lice are aware of the situation. it was right in front of them so they could not ignore it.
Most of the time as we all know, they will turn a blinbd eye to such things


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

An update from our friend The Daily Mail  - 30 days in a Dubai police cell, sharing a mattress with her Brazilian love rival | Mail Online

About Toby:


> An acquaintance of Toby Carroll said that he was ‘vain’ and a ‘risk-taker,’ who may have ‘*fallen into the heavy-drinking expat scene*.’


What a shocker!! 


About Danielle:


> When she arrived in the Gulf six years ago after a round-the-world trip, Ms Spencer, the daughter of a merchant seaman, threw herself into the glamorous expat lifestyle. She lost her Hull accent and had a breast enlargement.


Obviously being a part of the expat lifestyle now means getting a breast enlargement 


About Priscilla:


> Ms Ferreira angrily denied reports she had been dumped by Mr Carroll a day before she caught him in bed with Ms Spencer. She told The Mail on Sunday: ‘We hadn’t split up, we’d had an argument. We have been seeing each other for five years and were going to get married.
> 'We used to live in Spain and moved here together a year ago. Obviously I am no longer with him now but he is still a friend. He is helping me to get a passport so I can be freed and letting me use his phone to call my mother.
> ‘I am a model here on the catwalk but I have just started a media company.’


She's the only one still in jail!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

What a knob, your girlfriends are supposed to live in different cities!!!


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Cami, the fact that he lied / cheated is a moot point. I already said I think hes a scumbag for that. That being said however, they still had sex illegally in Dubai without being married and that's why they are being held.
> 
> The only thing I ever wonder is... do you think they (nationals here) know about the birds and the bees? lol. Reminds me of when my mom used to cover my eyes as a little kid if a sex scene appeared on the television. Now Im starting to wonder if they cut out scenes of animals procreating on Animal Planet as well.... haha, sorry, I just find this extremely hilarious.


Apparently you were raised in the Mid West bible belt, it shows plus everytime you open you mouth, out comes a whole new series of facts - i.e. he lied/he cheated. Where was lying or deciet mentioned, where was he or either girl being married mentioned.

News flash pal, cancelling a relationship with a G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D is not cheating, it's called having a good time, playing the field and being single and this wll hurt but FACT, girls do the same.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Cami, the fact that he lied / cheated is a moot point. I already said I think hes a scumbag for that. That being said however, they still had sex illegally in Dubai without being married and that's why they are being held.
> 
> The only thing I ever wonder is... do you think they (nationals here) know about the birds and the bees? lol. Reminds me of when my mom used to cover my eyes as a little kid if a sex scene appeared on the television. Now Im starting to wonder if they cut out scenes of animals procreating on Animal Planet as well.... haha, sorry, I just find this extremely hilarious.


Apparently you were raised in the Mid West bible belt, it shows plus everytime you open your mouth, out pops a whole new series of facts - i.e. he lied/he cheated. Where was lying or deception mentioned, where was he or either girl being married mentioned.

News flash pal, cancelling a relationship with a G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D is not cheating, it's called having a good time, playing the field and being single and this will hurt but FACT, girls do the same.

Stick with the facts and get off your 'walk on water, hollier than thou' pedestal


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

So many great jokes possible... none that wouldn't get me banned from the forum...


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

*Loved-up are out but the waiting continues*

Well now they are all released, with prosecution investigating the case. I guess we, and they, will all know their fate soon enough in terms of charges. The waiting game must be hideously tortureous for them.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

m a s said:


> Well now they are all released, with prosecution investigating the case. I guess we, and they, will all know their fate soon enough in terms of charges. The waiting game must be hideously tortureous for them.



true, very annoying!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There was a question about this subject on the quiz last night...  Thank EF for being our outlet to the news world of current events


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

My friend knows the 'new girlfriend' very well and has told me the actual story.

The 'new girlfriend' is a stripper/'entertainer of gentleman' and just met the man at a bar and was drunk and went home with him. The ex came home and attacked her with a knife, the man locked them out and called the police (whilst very drunk-idiot!) 

Basically if they are that stupid in the first place and go around being promiscous and calling the police when you are drunk what do you expect to happen!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> My friend knows the 'new girlfriend' very well and has told me the actual story.
> 
> The 'new girlfriend' is a stripper/'entertainer of gentleman' and just met the man at a bar and was drunk and went home with him. The ex came home and attacked her with a knife, the man locked them out and called the police (whilst very drunk-idiot!)
> 
> Basically if they are that stupid in the first place and go around being promiscous and calling the police when you are drunk what do you expect to happen!


Wonder whether he paid her then? How ironic that would be!


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE ON OUR LOVED UP EXPATS:

gulfnews : Sex outside marriage: Jail for love trio?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

An online forum showed expats are divided — 55 per cent believe the trio deserved to be punished under the UAE law because they live in the Emirate, compared to 45 per cent saying they don't deserve court or jail time.

 WOW... that figure looks pretty close to our running poll


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Quite the story going on here. With that current Gulf News article I enjoyed the warning to the massage parlours with the "image for illustrative purpose only" tag line.

It is the law there, but they really need to update the law. The hypocrisy of things.


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

*Who will be your valentine date?*

:kiss:Fittingly with Valentines Day just around the corner, the latest development in this international love affair: gulfnews : Love triangle: trio to unite in Dubai court:kiss:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is getting out of hand now. I'm sure there are plenty of s*x offenders, child molesters and rapists out there that need to be caught, why are they spending time focusing on this? These 3 spent some time in the jail, learnt their lesson, I think it's time to just let them go. 

Deport them if you feel that they've truly done something wrong but to call it a "sordid sex crime case" is just taking it a bit too far. Let's face it, besides the ego the only other thing damaged were the curtains!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is getting out of hand now. I'm sure there are plenty of s*x offenders, child molesters and rapists out there that need to be caught, why are they spending time focusing on this? These 3 spent some time in the jail, learnt their lesson, I think it's time to just let them go.
> 
> Deport them if you feel that they've truly done something wrong but to call it a "sordid sex crime case" is just taking it a bit too far. Let's face it, besides the ego the only other thing damaged were the curtains!


Not sure, but the knife wielding Brazillian. may need some more help. That's a little nutty.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> Not sure, but the knife wielding Brazillian. may need some more help. That's a little nutty.


So she got mad at finding her boyfriend in bed with another woman and slashed the curtains. It's perfectly normal....happens all the time in Desperate Housewives!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> Not sure, but the knife wielding Brazillian. may need some more help. That's a little nutty.


That's quite normal in comparison with some of the girls I have come across.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> That's quite normal in comparison with some of the girls I have come across.



Yeah i feel ya, and must admit i was a little turned on. i.e. "knife wielding Brazillian"
Very hot, or should i say firey??


----------

